# Aftermarket Hitch for 2015 Q7



## cmchoi (May 6, 2013)

I just bought my 2nd Q7 Premium Plus 3.0T. It does not have towing package. Dealer will cost 1700 to install OEM hitch. I call Uhaul, they can install Curt Trailer Hitch for under 500. I need the hitch for bike rack, not for towing. Anyone have experience with Uhaul installation?
Is Curt Trailer Hitch an excellent hitch?


----------



## vrhyan (Jan 22, 2014)

Curt is a good brand but you can ask them if the hitch will be hidden or not. Aside from a hitch, there are trunk biker carriers like the Allen sports.


----------



## auditruth (Dec 28, 2012)

*curt hitch*

go with the curt hitch is is a basic install. rear bumper needs to be pulled. $500 is kind of high for hitch only.


----------



## 69bug (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re*

If your Q7 does not have the tow package, are you getting the audi tow module? I've seen them on ebay for $230+. The curt tow hitch is the same one i've been looking at on ebay. The hitch itself is about $150-175. Does your Q7 have a wire harness? Does the $500 include all the above and labor? If so, I would have them do the i stall. The back bumper cover has to come off for them to access where the hitch will be mounted. You have to ask if the hitch will be a hiden one. You don't want anything else


----------



## auditruth (Dec 28, 2012)

69bug most people are not going to use the hitch for towing. Most people today use them for bike racks luggage carriers etc. So not everyone needs electric. Hitch only install on that vehicle should not exceed about 299.99 with labor.


----------

